# Flourite is on sale at www.drsfostersmith.com!



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a few bags since they are only $14.19 (normally $18.99) but I really have my heart set on the regular black flourite.

It is also on sale at www.aquariumplants.com for $19.99. Shipping is FREE!!!

Does anyone know where I can get black flourite? They have it at www.marinedepot.com but it's $18.99 + $6.00 in additional shipping charges + regular shipping charges.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

seaj said:


> ...Does anyone know where I can get black flourite?...


Check out Big Al's.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18483/cl0/plantsubstrates?viewType=Category

$15.99 plus $7.45 for shipping. They state that heavy items fall outside their regular shipping rates so this shipping rate may not apply if substrates are identified as heavy items. You may have to contact them to get exact shipping charges.

You can always mix Fluorite with Pool Filter Sand(which is dirt cheap from a pool supply store) if you are trying to save on Fluorite costs. Soil Master Select may be another cheaper option. Many members are singing like canaries when it comes to satisfaction with Soil Master Select. Lol, another substrate on my list of substrates to test.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Check out Big Al's.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18483/cl0/plantsubstrates?viewType=Category
> 
> $15.99 plus $7.45 for shipping. They state that heavy items fall outside their regular shipping rates so this shipping rate may not apply if substrates are identified as heavy items. You may have to contact them to get exact shipping charges.
> ...


NICE SAVE!!!
I don't think it gets better than that! And to think that the regular stuff is like $25.00 at PetSmart...
Thanks


----------

